# Farm Pond Catfishing 6/8/2008



## neocats1

Me and Derek hit Rohr's Lake today from 1:00pm to 5:30PM. I can honestly say that I have never been as tired from catching fish as I was when we quit. 

I'll let the video say the rest.


----------



## Fishman

Is Rohr's a paylake? Sounds familiar to me for some reason.


----------



## neocats1

Yes, Rohr's is a pay lake. Before anyone gets into the paylake debate, Rohr's raise their own fish, catfish, bluegill, crappie,trout, and bass.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Streetguy

Is Rohrs lake on 224 east of willard.


----------



## neocats1

Yeah, It's just west of Nova.


----------



## Fishman

Yeah I grew up in Shelby Ohio, just south of Willard, knew it sounded familiar for some reason, just couldn't put my finger on it 

Wasn't trying to start the "great debate" by any means, just curious about it thats all.

Those really are some nice farm raised channels!


----------



## BigMha

how much does it cost? can you keep any fish that you catch? or is it a catch & release lake? i've never fished a paylake b4 and may want to take my kid. seems like loads of fun.


----------



## neocats1

It's a great place to take the kids for sure. I think it's like $10.00 to fish. They let you keep some fish, but there are limits. I'm not sure of the limits. All the fish we caught were released.


----------



## Columbusslim31

Niiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## fishintiger

Does Rohr's stock blue cats? I thought someone told me they did but I might be thinking of a different place. 

If so, do they also raise them?


----------

